# Anfänger Einstieg in SPS programmierung mit CodeSys



## SUDO (20 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Verständnis eine kurze Einleitung:
Ich habe vor ca. 15 Jahren Elektroinstallateur gelernt, durch eine Verkettung glücklicher Umstände habe ich den Absprung in die Industrie geschafft.
Nun nach 8 Jahren ist unser Instandhaltungsleiter wegen Firmenumgruppierung nicht mehr da, ich bin nun der letzte Elektriker von der Truppe.
Unser damaliger Leiter hat auch immer ein großes Geheimnis um die Programmierung gemacht, so das niemand einen Blick über seine Schulter werfen durfte.
In der Lehre wurde das SPS programmieren nur kurz angerissen.

Da alle SPSén von Eaton (Verschiedene Modelle) und mit CodeSys und Galileo (Visionalisieringprogrammiert wurden muß und will ich das programmieren lernen. 
Am liebsten würde ich bei Null anfangen wobei ich mir im Moment das Francis Buch am durchlesen bin. Das Übungsprojekt "Ampel" in der Hilfe von CodeSys macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da hier alles vorgekaut wird und wenig zum Verständnis beiträgt. 
Wo finde ich eine passende Schulung oder Kurs im Raum Siegen, Waldbröl, Betzdorf/Sieg ohne Vorkenntnisse?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe oder Tips dankbar.


----------



## DerDron (20 November 2014)

Ich glaube da würde eine Anfrage bei den SPS Herstellern oder Codesys selbst am besten sein (http://de.codesys.com/support-training/codesys-training/training-standard.html)


----------



## dingo (20 November 2014)

Hallo Byte79,
da bei euch Eaton verbaut sind, währen Schulungen bei Eaton sinnvoll.
Die werden z.B. in Bonn abgehalten, können auch auf eure Produkte zielgerichtet werden.
Schau dir mal die Seminare an.


----------

